# Global White Population to Plummet to Single Digit—Black Population to Double



## JohnAdams2222 (May 1, 2008)

Global White Population to Plummet to Single Digit-Black Population to Double

The big population story of the 21st Century is shaping up to be the status reversal of whites and blacks and the Indian baby boom
As a percentage of world inhabitants, the white population will plummet to a single digit (9.76%) by 2060 from a high-water mark of 27.98% in 1950.

Using 2010 as the base reference, the big gainer in the population derby will be blacks or sub-Sahara Africans. This group will expand almost 133% to 2.7 billion by 2060. By the middle of this century blacks will represent 25.38% of world population, which is up dramatically from the 8.97% they recorded in 1950.

The other groups measured in the study were the Central Asians (Indians), East Asians (Chinese and Japanese), the Southeast Asians, Arabic (North Africa and the Middle East), and Amerindian-Mestizo (Mexican and Central America). All these groups will experience a population growth. The Chinese/Japanese and Indians will trade rankings and the relative global presence of the other groups will remain more or less constant.

The big population story of the 21st Century is shaping up to be the status reversal of whites and blacks and the Indian baby boom. A side bar will be the single digit minority role that whites will assume. Of the 7 population groups studied, only whites are projected to sustain an absolute decline in numbers.

In 1950 whites and blacks were respectively 27.98% and 8.97% of world population. By 2060 these figures will almost reverse as blacks surge to 25.38% and whites shrink to 9.76%. From 2010 the white population will decline while blacks will add 1.2 billion to their numbers. In this time frame the the Indian subcontinent will gain 1.2 billion people. These groups and their governments will be looking for elbow room, and the diminished presence of whites in Europe, and especially in the relatively wide open spaces North America, will provide such an opportunity. Specifically, countries like Canada, the United States, Argentina, Brazil, Australia, New Zealand, and Russia can expect to be pressured to accept collectively hundreds of millions of refugees from India, and sub-Sahara Africa.

(Click on link below to get your free copy of the report)

http://www.nationalpolicyinstitute.org/publications.php?b=population


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

And?


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Troll


----------



## JohnAdams2222 (May 1, 2008)

rg1283 said:


> Troll


That's a negatory, sir.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

There was no need to repost this article.

Just what are your intentions with this post ?????


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

"Harry, You working the axe on the Whetstone buddy?"

I sharpen it everyday


----------

